# What do you think about this buck? I'm going to get him



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Just a picture, not a really good set up picture, and I don't have his pedigree information yet, but figured I'd grab a few opinions anyways!

Plus I can't stop gazing wishfully at him. :greengrin:



Clicking on the picture will take you to the website.

I want! Especially since getting Beau didn't work out (long story).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

id want some confo pics


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

I hear ya, and I know it's not a lot to work with.

Keep in mind I don't show, won't be showing (although this buck is "show quality"). I breed for pets and home milkers.

To me, from what I can see, he looks very good. No glaring faults.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

Yes, I would want to see a little better pics, and especially a back leg pic - that back left leg looks to turn out (could be how he is standing) and his nose seems to dip.... again - could be pic. On their site - it says moon spotted - but not sure where, as he looks to be a black and white.....

If you are going to buy a buck though - you want to have a buck that is going to improve your girls' offspring, not keep them at the same of lower their quality.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

dams udder is the thing you want most then


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

I'll see what other info I can get 

Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

If they have any photos of his female offsprings' udder - that would be good to so that you can see what he is throwing


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

He is very cute but I like the unusual. His all over pattern (looking like a Franz Kline painting) might be too busy if you are going to show him. Have you seen any of the kids he has thrown? Sure would be interesting to breed him with the right doe and see what comes out. Can't tell much about his conformation without a rear shot. I like him though and can see why you like to look at him. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

I like busy and bright. I'm a sucker for color and pattern, and I don't show. (Got my fill of that back in the day with dogs and rats!)

I have a excellent market for pets and companions, and flashy and pretty sell well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

says he is sale pending -- did you decide on him?

I would be worried about that left back leg too -- very odd


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

I think that back leg is just the photo, but it would be good to check. His rump is a little steep, back could be a bit more level. If his dam has a good udder and he comes from strong milking genetics then he would be fine if that's what you're breeding for. Could have a bit more angulation in the rear legs and not sure if he toes out in the back? He definately is flashy.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

She put sale pending, and I have seven days to decide. I am waiting to find out sire/dam and more pictures.

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

Well...

I'm not so much a fan of the ticking or the scurs, but other than that, considering he's pet quality, I think he's nice. He looks pretty level and broad. Love his eyes. I'm also a fan of the thick muzzles of foundation lines, especially on bucks. I'd ask for some udder reference shots, but I think he's lovely. Good choice


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

Scurs I can handle...big giant horns, not so much LOL.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get some more information and better pictures.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck?*

More pictures:























































It does look like that leg turns out a bit? Or is it just me? None of my does do that at all, they have good straight legs.

His sire is Pride of Texas John

Appears to be a really nice buck the the pedigree has lots of stars and and a few MCHs.

The dam is MilkMaidRanch P Licorice, waiting back on pictures/information about her, as the breeder sold her some time back and no longer has the pictures of her. I contacted her original breeder to see what I could find out.

Oh WOW! His granddam on his sire's side is the very doe I had been wishful for the other day.

MCH Pride of Texas Sadie Elva

She has a lovely udder, in my opinion.

And here are the paternal great granddams: Briar Hill Morning Glory and Hill Country's Shatarr

So at least I can see he's got the udders to back him up on his sire's side. What do you think?

ETA: Okay, dam's breeder gave me what information she has. She isn't sure who the dam is/out of, but she did know the sire.

Dam's sire is Flat Rocks Pied Piper, who is sired by MCH Flat Rocks Minstrel Show

Dam's grandam is Chisholm Trail Mystique I think. Was unable to find any pictures, maybe someone else would have better luck.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

He is not as cute naked ... he looks like he knows he is naked.... I think you should get him !!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

Hehe, I know. He needs his fur! He's too naked for my tastes in those pictures. I don't mind clipping bucks, but not to the skin, poor fellow.

I've found out bits and pieces more, but so far, I'm seeing lots of beautiful udders and good confirmations. Great improvements over my motley herd!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

not terrible actually.. i cannot tell if his legs turns, but it appears to just be to be the one leg.. maybe an injury?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

Epona, I think he is a nice looking boy....a bit short in body for what I'd like a buck for my girls to be but he does have a nice width as well as the parents to back him, if he is what you'd like for your herd and potential kids, get him. I have seen bucks that aren't even close to being as nice as this guy being used as sires. If you want eye appeal, his flashiness will certainly give it and I'm sure with the udders behind him he'd give his daughters improvements over their dams. :thumbup: If you like him and he's within a reasonable price range for you, do what you think is best for your herd. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

Thanks 

I definetely like him, he's within my range, and I sure need a buck. He fits just about all my criteria (blue eyes, flash, udders moonspots are a huge bonus) and he's backed by quite a few really nice goats in his lineage.

With him, and *FINGERS CROSSED* my unborn buckling out of Piddlin Acres/Lost Valley lines this fall, I'll be good to go, don't you think?

Plus you should see the buck I'm breeding my two standard does to! I can hardly wait . . .

Just waiting on hubby's paycheck to put my deposit down on this handsome fellow, and then a roadtrip with my good friend to pick him up!

I'm very excited.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

Good for you!! Hope and Rudy will be VERY excited to meet him :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

They're going to be busy with mister Roadhouse this year, but can you imagine next year's kids? Whoo...going to be swamped with kiddos!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

LOL.... Good thing I can get my baby fixes here, I have enough to handle with 3 does kidding each year!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

I am hoping to purchase Pride of Texas John from the same breeder of the buck you are looking at (if she still has him!) and we are planning on making the trip within the next month also! How far are you from Houston?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

Hey neighbor! I'm in Bedias, TX. I know where Dayton is, I used to live over in Crosby and in Huffman. A ways away from me now, but really, what isn't in Texas right?

Looks like we're both getting some real nice bucks!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you think about this buck? MORE PICS and INFO*

lol california isn't intexas


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm going to get him. :greengrin: 

My friend is buying the little blue eyed doeling, so we're going to go together to get them.

Road trips with goat friends at the best :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely!!! Had a few myself for the first time! Safe trip and have fun!


----------

